# Follow up appointment with dr. about BW



## jsam (Jul 21, 2014)

Dr talked about starting TRT because of the low T results.  I suggested that maybe we should do followup blood work to see if my HPTA is working correctly and check LH/FSH levels.  He agreed and wrote a script going tommorrow morning.  I asked him how he treats his low t patients he says he works closley and sees them once a month while dialing in the correct protocol.  He sounds like he is pretty knowledgeable about it. We will see.

                I also started my new lifestyle today with a carb cycling diet and a pyramid style work out with 30 min cardio at the gym to get back in shape and drop the weight.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 21, 2014)

Good to see your taking the correct route to getting your problems fixed 

You're the same guy who was given tren for your.first cycle right?
And no AI or pct


----------



## jsam (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes I'm that guy


----------



## bronco (Jul 21, 2014)

Are you getting injectible test or cream?


----------



## jsam (Jul 21, 2014)

He told me what ever my insurance covered.  I looked it up and test e 200mg/mil im is covered i think i will go with that, if the new blood work im getting tomorrow comes back with normal results.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 26, 2014)

Make sure he's checking thyroid as well, no sense in not checking it while you're there


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 27, 2014)

It's test c that's covered. Also research the half life of test c. Go into your appointment with some knowledge regarding test c because if he only sees his trt patients once a month, you're going to feel really good for 3 weeks out of the month and probably feel like you do now or worse the last week leading up to your next shot. If you have that knowledge he might see you more then once a month.


----------

